# Brembo Brake Kits Are Now on Sale!!! - Ecodetuning.com



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2004)

For a limited time only, Eurocode Tuning is offering you massive discounts and rewards on big brake kits for the new year. Dreaming of some new Brembos? No problem. We have you covered so you can save money on those new wheels and tires! 
*Option #1 *
•	Note – This applies to local Eurocode customers only! (Or those Willing to Drive Cross-Country!)
Buy your choice of any Brembo kit on http://www.ecodetuning.com at full retail value, and receive Free professional installation by a Eurocode technician AND receive a $150 gift certificate at the time of purchase. 
*Coupon Code: BBK1 ◄This is CaSe SeNsItIvE *
*Option #2 *
Again, your choice of any Brembo kit on http://www.ecodetuning.com and receive Free UPS Ground Shipping ( A $95 Value ) plus a gift certificate for $300 at the time of purchase. 
*Coupon Code: BBK2 ◄This is CaSe SeNsItIvE*
Once again, Eurocode is offering the lowest prices on the web on Brembo Big Brake Kits! If you want the same precision stopping power of higher end cars, make sure to contact us with any questions or comments! We would be more than happy to assist you with anything you may need!

*Exclusive!*
All orders will include a free set of stainless steel braided lines for the rear and Motul racing brake fluid. 
*For Questions or Concerns, please feel free to give us a ring! (310)294-8108*


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: Brembo Brake Kits Are Now on Sale!!! - Ecodetuning.com ([email protected])*

Bump!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: Brembo Brake Kits Are Now on Sale!!! - Ecodetuning.com ([email protected])*

Bumpin.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: Brembo Brake Kits Are Now on Sale!!! - Ecodetuning.com ([email protected])*

Bumping it up!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: Brembo Brake Kits Are Now on Sale!!! - Ecodetuning.com ([email protected])*

Hello Top!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: Brembo Brake Kits Are Now on Sale!!! - Ecodetuning.com ([email protected])*

Going on up!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: Brembo Brake Kits Are Now on Sale!!! - Ecodetuning.com ([email protected])*

Up!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: Brembo Brake Kits Are Now on Sale!!! - Ecodetuning.com ([email protected])*

Still on!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: Brembo Brake Kits Are Now on Sale!!! - Ecodetuning.com ([email protected])*

Up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: Brembo Brake Kits Are Now on Sale!!! - Ecodetuning.com ([email protected])*

Bump


----------



## mheins (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Brembo Brake Kits Are Now on Sale!!! - Ecodetuning.com ([email protected])*

If I go to the web site to order and put the BBK2 code in, it says "invalid or expired code". Is the sale on or not?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: Brembo Brake Kits Are Now on Sale!!! - Ecodetuning.com (mheins)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mheins* »_If I go to the web site to order and put the BBK2 code in, it says "invalid or expired code". Is the sale on or not?


It works for me! Give me a call or try it again, and let me know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2004)

*FireVortex BumpIt(1201630698031)*

Bumping for the new week!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2004)

*FireVortex BumpIt(1201813259265)*

Going up!


----------



## valverde (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: Brembo Brake Kits Are Now on Sale!!! - Ecodetuning.com ([email protected])*

how much would cost the brembo brakes fora 1.8t jetta 
what choises do you offer ?
regards


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: Brembo Brake Kits Are Now on Sale!!! - Ecodetuning.com (valverde)*


_Quote, originally posted by *valverde* »_how much would cost the brembo brakes fora 1.8t jetta 
what choises do you offer ?
regards

I have only front kits for your car, and I have them in two sizes: 12.5 and 13.5 inch kits.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2004)

*FireVortex BumpIt(1202413033453)*

Bump!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: Brembo Brake Kits Are Now on Sale!!! - Ecodetuning.com ([email protected])*

Bump!


----------



## D=Style (Jul 16, 2007)

will the brakes have the squeaking noise??


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: (D=Style)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D=Style* »_will the brakes have the squeaking noise??

Nope.


----------



## reactionr32 (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Brembo Brake Kits Are Now on Sale!!! - Ecodetuning.com ([email protected])*

Hi, how much is the brembo bbk for my 2004 R32? are they 4 or 6 pot? what kind of off set do i need to fit those bbk? does my stock wheel will fit? any options for the rear? thanks.
Anthony


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (D=Style)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D=Style* »_will the brakes have the squeaking noise??

Coming from brembo, of course they're gunna squeak


----------

